# Can't install ati binary.

## dlublink

Hello,

I am on the latest portage as of 9:00 am EST today (still using udev 87). I am trying to install ati-drivers for my radeon card.  

It says missing DRM so I tried to reinstall x11-drm, but got this: 

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:165: error: EFAULT undeclared (first use in this function)/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c: In function drm_authmagic:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:183: error: struct file has no member named private_data/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:184: error: drm_file_t has no member named head

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:189: error: EFAULT undeclared (first use in this function)/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:196: error: EINVAL undeclared (first use in this function)/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.c:197: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core/drm_auth.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drm-20060608/work/drm/linux-core] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

 * Portage could not build the DRM modules. If you see an ACCESS DENIED error,

 * this could mean that you were using an unsupported kernel build system. All

 * 2.4 kernels are supported, but only 2.6 kernels at least as new as 2.6.6

 * are supported.

!!! ERROR: x11-base/x11-drm-20060608 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 111:   Called die_error

  x11-drm-20060608.ebuild, line 235:   Called die

!!! Unable to build DRM modules.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

I tried to reinstall x11-drm because ati-drivers was saying this:

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run size ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ] * checking ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ] * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r3

 * These sources have not yet been prepared.

 * We cannot build against an unprepared tree.

 * To resolve this, please type the following:

 *

 * # cd /usr/src/linux

 * # make oldconfig

 * # make modules_prepare

 *

 * Then please try merging this module again.

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, line 82:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 459:   Called check_kernel_built

  linux-info.eclass, line 368:   Called die

!!! Kernel sources need compiling first

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

David

----------

## wudmx

I have ati-drivers working here. I have not installed x11-drm, you can use the drm in your kernel. 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

go for device drivers, character devices and enable /dev/agpgart and your chipset driver as a module

save your kernel configuration

make && make modules_install
```

Copy your kernel to /boot and reboot. Uninstall x11-drm and try reinstalling ati-drivers.

HTH

Andi

----------

## dlublink

I removed x11-drm and recompiled my kernel (with USE="symlink" emerge gentoo-sources && genkernel all).

I tried to emerge ati-drivers and it still crashes on compile:

compaq ~ # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ] * ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ] * checking ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ] * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ] * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ] * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ] * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:233: error: ���UTS_RELEASE��� undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function ���firegl_stub_open���:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:559: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function ���__ke_vm_map���:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: ���VM_SHM��� undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3159: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: cannot stat `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, line 205:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 540:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

David

----------

## dlublink

After some searching, I found the website https://plf.zarb.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=139

I therefore am going to switch back to kernel 2.6.17.

I'll post if it works.

David

----------

## wudmx

Also have a look at http://forum.radeon.ru/viewtopic.php?t=2863&start=1160&sid=38c2de11c5d724773a52c20c7f0931e6 (the fifth post is English), there is a workaround. 

HTH

Andi

----------

## wudmx

Don't know whether you know, but after sync'ing, ati-drivers 8.30.3-r1 (~x86) are available in portage. I could install them with a vanilla-source kernel. Perhaps you want to give it a try.

Andi

----------

## Nighthawk

hi, i got the same problem. but emerge -s ati-drivers says that only 8.27.10-1 is avaiable.

of course i was doing emerge --sync today

----------

## Nighthawk

got it with 8.32.5

----------

## ank

here about UTS_RELASE and VMS:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-524901-highlight-.html

----------

